# getty serial login problems



## tcn (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

  I've been trying to get a login on the serial port and I can't seem to get it to work.  All I am getting is a login prompt, I can't type anything but if I hit CTRL-D, getty dies, respawns and sends sometimes garbage characters, sometimes the proper login prompt.

  I am using 7.2 GENERIC amd64 kernel, booting internal/video console.  I set my ttyd line as follows:


```
ttyd0   "/usr/libexec/getty 3wire.19200"        vt100   on secure
```

Shutting down getty, starting minicom, I can type from/to the cuad0 without any glitches.  Once getty is running, I can't see anything I pipe in ttyd0.

Any clues?


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

Did you *kill -HUP 1* after changing your ttys file?


----------



## tcn (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes I do restart init each time I change ttys...  Besides, if I don't and I want to disable getty on the serial port for minicom; minicom will get a busy on cuad....


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you sure *VT100* is the correct option? Try changing it to *dialup*. I had the opposite problem one with a beta-plate reader that was not expecting VT100 emulation (sent from PuTTY) and I would get garbage on the screen (plate reader was using UTMAC terminal, whatever that was).

And you bit rate and parity are set correctly?
Random question: Is this a serial-to-serial connection, or USB to serial?


----------



## tcn (Jul 4, 2009)

*D945GLCF2 BIOS affects RS232???*

Everything checks out ok and it's a serial-serial communication.

  I've resetted the bios to "optimal defaults" and re-changed what needed to be changed.  Looks like I got the serial port working better thant it was???

  I have no clue as what would make the system behave differently with a bios reset...  The system is a D945GCLF2; looks like bios settings are changing more than what's written.

  I am very puzzled as of what was happening.  Too bas I don't have a scope to monitor the RS232 lines...

  So basically, I think this is a hardware issue but I can't think of anything that would create this behaviour.

  Anyone else with a D945GCLF2 that could try the serial port?


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

Not here, sorry. What BIOS version are you running? Intel has released 10 BIOS updates for this MB since initial release (last year). 

Link to Intel release note PDF:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/17694/eng/LF_0182_ReleaseNotes.pdf


----------



## tcn (Jul 5, 2009)

I updated my bios and somehow couldn't boot on my HDD anymore as if the boot flag was not set.  I set it back on one unencrypted drive, boots fine; did it on an encrypted one; destroyed.

  I have to start all over again; stay tuned as I know I will be getting the very same problem again....


----------



## SeanC (Jul 8, 2009)

Misery loves company:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4680


----------

